# [EVDL] Importing EV to Canada



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I live in the U.S. A fellow in Canada is interested in buying my
converted 1994 vehicle. Does anyone know of any difficulties in getting
across the border or in registering it in Canada.

Rich

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Update to my original post: My "ex" potential buyer has informed me
that the Canadian Registrar of Imported Vehicles states that vehicles
newer that 15 years old must meet original factory specs and safety
standards. Therefore newer EV conversions cannot be imported into
Canada but older ones can. Has anyone else run into this?

Rich









> Rich Long wrote:
> > I live in the U.S. A fellow in Canada is interested in buying my
> > converted 1994 vehicle. Does anyone know of any difficulties in getting
> > across the border or in registering it in Canada.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Pull a few easy to bolt on components out and supply them separately.
Customer will bolt them in so legally he did (finalized) the conversion
as far as authorities see (he could have hired you to start it).
No different than if he imports gas car (this I suppose is no issue) and 
converts it entirely there himself.

Victor




> Rich Long wrote:
> > I live in the U.S. A fellow in Canada is interested in buying my
> > converted 1994 vehicle. Does anyone know of any difficulties in getting
> > across the border or in registering it in Canada.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

get a salvage title for a 92 car?



> Rich Long <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Update to my original post: My "ex" potential buyer has informed me
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 14 Jan 2008 at 12:31, Rich Long wrote:
> 
> > Has anyone else run into this?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>


> Rich Long wrote:
> 
> > Update to my original post: My "ex" potential buyer has informed me
> > that the Canadian Registrar of Imported Vehicles states that vehicles
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What happens if you drove your vehicle to Canada and sold it to some one 
there?

One time, I drove my 75 Chevelle in Concurs condition to Calgary, and 
someone wanted to buy it for three times the cost I had in it.

No problem in driving a EV across the border no matter what distance it is, 
if you think about how it would be done.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Chuck Hays" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, January 14, 2008 3:43 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Importing EV to Canada


>
>
>
> >


> Rich Long wrote:
> >
> > > Update to my original post: My "ex" potential buyer has informed me
> > > that the Canadian Registrar of Imported Vehicles states that vehicles
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > What happens if you drove your vehicle to Canada and sold it
> > to some one there?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

GVWR will almost certainly be checked. Most insurance companies will not
insure a vehicle that is over GVWR. That actually makes lead or nickel
conversions a bit tough up here. At one time you could have an engineer
check over your modifications and sign off on a GVWR increase but that
loophole is now closed as of a few years ago; the OEM GVWR needs to be
observed. This also applies to chassis only applications (ambulance, tow
truck, hearse).

-Dale

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Metric Mind wrote:
> > Pull a few easy to bolt on components out and supply them separately.
> > Customer will bolt them in so legally he did (finalized) the conversion
> > as far as authorities see (he could have hired you to start it).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roland Wiench wrote:
> > What happens if you drove your vehicle to Canada and sold it to some one
> > there?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> From: Rich Long 

> My Canadian customer called the Registrar of Imported Vehicles and was
> told the bodywork including the VIN# is considered a vehicle not a part.
> Therefore you couldn't get the body across the border.
.......

> My Canadian friend is afraid that he wouldn't be able to get it licensed
> if the donor vehicle VIN# wasn't previously in the Registrar of Imported
> Vehicles system.

That clears that up, thanks, Rich. Another data point
to consider.

Not that we have to like it, but at least knowing what
the score is makes it less nervewracking to work with
the system. Good on the client for doing the right
thing and checking first.

I guess that leaves your client in the situation set
forward by someone else: buy conversion parts for
models that were produced and sold on both sides of
the border. (One of the sad things is that we no longer
have separate model names like Maple Leaf, Acadian
and Fargo for vehicles that are sold in both countries.)

Developing a good relationship with one's MLA and MP
would also be good. On this issue both the federal
government and even the most enlightened provincial
government will only respond to a sharp stick in the bum
from people who want the legal structure to reflect
present reality.

Chuck Hays
Kamloops, BC
_________________________________________________________________

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

